# The Mountain



## drifter (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful Drifter, love the lighting on the mountain!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes I agree the lighting makes it look very special, which mountain is it?


----------



## drifter (Dec 22, 2018)

A mountain in Tibet. It is in Tibet


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 23, 2018)

Nice light and that cloud off the top adda a lot


----------

